

Best Way to Really Understand the Racket Compilation and Execution Model? - rosh
http://lists.racket-lang.org/users/archive/2013-August/058832.html

======
noelwelsh
This is a tough job because Racket's macro system is at the edge of the known,
so there isn't a great deal of material about how to use it. There are a few
guides around, particularly for the older syntax-rules and syntax-case, but
for the latest and greatest the manuals and the research papers are the best
source of information.

------
takikawa
A good guide to start out with Racket's macro system is Greg Hendershott's
excellent Fear of Macros tutorial: [http://www.greghendershott.com/fear-of-
macros/](http://www.greghendershott.com/fear-of-macros/)

